# help me find this movie!



## xferd (Sep 25, 2014)

Hey I remember watching a movie in the 90s poss the 80s and I remember some of the details.
I looked everywhere for it couldn't find it.
It was about fairies who I think were protecting a child from a bear in the forest.
I remember it had some maw action with the bear also.
I found it about a year ago on youtube but the channel got taken down and now I couldn't find it.
Also the bear had white fur.
Hope you can help.


----------



## KyryK (Sep 25, 2014)

Sorry, i can't recall ever seeing a film about skinheads protecting kids from some sort of proto-peadobear.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Sep 25, 2014)

Ummm....the Polar Bear King?


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 25, 2014)

xferd said:


> it had some maw action



!!WHOOOORP WHOOOORP FETISH ALARM FETISH ALARM WHOOORP!!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 25, 2014)

xferd said:


> Also the bear had white fur.
> Hope you can help.


You couldn't just say it was a polar bear in the first place?

Did a quick-arse google and it gave me "The polar bear king"


----------

